# Account suspended due to passenger cancellations



## FormerDriver (May 11, 2015)

Account Update

We take passenger cancellations seriously. We’ve noticed that you’ve continued to avoid driving directly to your passengers.

Passengers rely on Lyft to provide a dependable service, and it’s important that we’re here for them. We’ve reached out to you several times about passengers canceling because you haven’t driven directly to their pickup location. Because the problem has continued, we've had to suspend your driver account to help keep our platform running smoothly.

You’ll still be able to use Lyft as a passenger, and we’ll be in touch if you’re able to rejoin the community as a driver. Thanks for your contributions to Lyft San Diego.

Thanks,
The Lyft Team 

------------------------------

**** you lyft! How about not ****ing giving me pings that are 20-30 mins away. Its not that difficult to write that into your code. 

Anyone gotten this kind of BS suspension before?


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

The first question I have is: Why are you not driving directly to your passengers?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Because he's gaming the system. He's accepting all the pings and then allows the pax to cancel for those out of the way trips by not driving to them.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, semi sarcasm and rhetorical question.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Notice also that his location is Dallas, but he received that warning from Lyft San Diego?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Cant you just let the ping run out and not accept?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

jodie said:


> Cant you just let the ping run out and not accept?


No, because this hurts any chance of getting the power bonus or guarantee hours (even if those hours are later in the week). It is a scam they use so less drivers qualify. Anyone in their right mind that would drive 20-30 minutes to pick someone up is foolish. Completely. Even if it is a 60 fare it is still not worth it with all that dead time added. It would also be foolish for the driver to not accept the ping in order to not get penalized. Gaming the system is the only logical choice a driver has to be honest. He can try to convince the rider to cancel, but most of them know that if they do, they likely won't get a closer driver. Plus then apparently if you contact them and ask them to cancel, they monitor those calls and text and bust you for that.

But again, anyone who thinks the driver is wrong and should drive to pick them up is not very smart and does deserve to keep driving for losses.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Of course you can. And then you lower your acceptance rate, risking de-activation and your chances of hitting the Power Driver Bonus.


While I am aware that the California and Massachusetts cases involve Uber and not Lyft, I would assume that Lyft would let the terms of the settlement govern its policies, if for no other reason than to avoid a similar lawsuit. Thus, I would expect that even if it has not issued any statements about this, it would stop wholesale de-activation of drivers for not accepting pings.

It can, however, keep your acceptance rate low under these terms and disqualify you from bonuses and guarantees for that low acceptance rate. Part of the reason for using the acceptance rate as an arm-twister is to get you to cover these far away requests.

Perhaps it would be better for all concerned if the TNCs would tell the customer as he submits his request (but before it offers said request to any driver) that the closest driver is over ten minutes distant and does he want to wait. If he does, the application should tell him that upon submitting the request, if he cancels, regardless of elapsed time, he will be charged. Let the TNC not take its cut of that cancellation and odds are that more drivers might accept those distant pings.

.........but that would be too much like right.....................


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I am aware that the California and Massachusetts cases involve Uber and not Lyft, I would assume that Lyft would let the terms of the settlement govern its policies, if for no other reason than to avoid a similar lawsuit. Thus, I would expect that even if it has not issued any statements about this, it would stop wholesale de-activation of drivers for not accepting pings.
> 
> It can, however, keep your acceptance rate low under these terms and disqualify you from bonuses and guarantees for that low acceptance rate. Part of the reason for using the acceptance rate as an arm-twister is to get you to cover these far away requests.
> 
> ...


What they should honestly do is if it is over a certain amount of time and they want to wait, it says they have to pay for the mileage to them. I bet they would reconsider.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Scott Benedict said:


> Notice also that his location is Dallas, but he received that warning from Lyft San Diego?


I am also in Dallas, and I guarantee if I got a ride request in San Diego, I would most certainly not make an effort to pick up the passenger.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I understand the frustration with the distance away from a passenger and not wanting to drive all those miles not knowing what kind of fare it is. I agree with that, however what I don't agree with is screwing over the customer because we want to work the system to circumvent the process. In this industry you have to take the bad with the good or you will get deactivated. 

Working Lyft in the Atlanta area I don't have this issue that often but when I do have to travel a distance for a pickup it usually works out good in the end, i.e. a bigger trip at the end of a smaller trip.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I understand the frustration with the distance away from a passenger and not wanting to drive all those miles not knowing what kind of fare it is. I agree with that, however what I don't agree with is screwing over the customer because we want to work the system to circumvent the process. In this industry you have to take the bad with the good or you will get deactivated.
> 
> Working Lyft in the Atlanta area I don't have this issue that often but when I do have to travel a distance for a pickup it usually works out good in the end, i.e. a bigger trip at the end of a smaller trip.


So curious - what kind of bigger trip would justify driving 20-30 minutes to pick someone up? I would say it would have to be close to a $80-100 fare. This is not likely. And definitely not likely to be big enough to make it all work out on the end when you take all the averages together. You could expect if you averaged them all together it would be a lose-lose model.

I think the point is Lyft should not expect unreasonable pings and should either not send them out, or compensate for the time/distance to pick them up, or at the very least allow drivers to truly "decide" if they want it. They are a technology company - so all they have to do is maybe say any pickup times over this many minutes are not required to accept (and does not count against your acceptance rate). Until something is done, drivers (at least those that are smart) will keep working the system to whatever is necessary to try to make a buck and not throw them away and undervalue their time and put unwanted wear and tear on their vehicle.

Screwing over the customer? I would not agree. A customer is screwing over the driver if they really expect and are okay with a driver driving 20-30 minutes to take them to the corner market. Who cares what they think.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Be strategic. Have a second device to watch the PAX side.

You'll figure it out.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> So curious - what kind of bigger trip would justify driving 20-30 minutes to pick someone up? I would say it would have to be close to a $80-100 fare. This is not likely. And definitely not likely to be big enough to make it all work out on the end when you take all the averages together. You could expect if you averaged them all together it would be a lose-lose model.
> 
> I think the point is Lyft should not expect unreasonable pings and should either not send them out, or compensate for the time/distance to pick them up, or at the very least allow drivers to truly "decide" if they want it. They are a technology company - so all they have to do is maybe say any pickup times over this many minutes are not required to accept (and does not count against your acceptance rate). Until something is done, drivers (at least those that are smart) will keep working the system to whatever is necessary to try to make a buck and not throw them away and undervalue their time and put unwanted wear and tear on their vehicle.
> 
> Screwing over the customer? I would not agree. A customer is screwing over the driver if they really expect and are okay with a driver driving 20-30 minutes to take them to the corner market. Who cares what they think.


I really hate the argument, "The Customer Should Know". I think that is the biggest cop out in our business. They are utilizing a service, in there mind they are summoning a driver. They are not going to sit down with a freaking calculator and say "How can I make this a profitable ride for the driver!". Why would you expect them to know anything about how we make money? It's none of their business. You could say the same thing for someone who walks into a fast food restaurant and buys something off the dollar menu. Do you think the person running the cash register expects you to know that the owner of said restaurant makes no profit on what you order so you shouldn't order it??

The "Customer Should Know" that is some of the biggest BS I have ever read on this site. I bet I could take anything you buy in your normal life and any service you use and show you how you are "screwing" the business or person you are utilizing.

If you don't want to drive 20 minutes to pick up a customer don't it is your right, but the minute you accept a job and purposely not complete it making the rider cancel you have become a crooked business owner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerDriver said:


> Account Update
> 
> We take passenger cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to avoid driving directly to your passengers.
> 
> ...


Looks like a termination not a suspension.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I really hate the argument, "The Customer Should Know". I think that is the biggest cop out in our business. They are utilizing a service, in there mind they are summoning a driver. They are not going to sit down with a freaking calculator and say "How can I make this a profitable ride for the driver!". Why would you expect them to know anything about how we make money? It's none of their business. You could say the same thing for someone who walks into a fast food restaurant and buys something off the dollar menu. Do you think the person running the cash register expects you to know that the owner of said restaurant makes no profit on what you order so you shouldn't order it??
> 
> The "Customer Should Know" that is some of the biggest BS I have ever read on this site. I bet I could take anything you buy in your normal life and any service you use and show you how you are "screwing" the business or person you are utilizing.
> 
> If you don't want to drive 20 minutes to pick up a customer don't it is your right, but the minute you accept a job and purposely not complete it making the rider cancel you have become a crooked business owner.


Im In total agreement with this. Every time I read that the customer should know, I cringe. The customer knows nothing except that they need a ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> No, because this hurts any chance of getting the power bonus or guarantee hours (even if those hours are later in the week). It is a scam they use so less drivers qualify. Anyone in their right mind that would drive 20-30 minutes to pick someone up is foolish. Completely. Even if it is a 60 fare it is still not worth it with all that dead time added. It would also be foolish for the driver to not accept the ping in order to not get penalized. Gaming the system is the only logical choice a driver has to be honest. He can try to convince the rider to cancel, but most of them know that if they do, they likely won't get a closer driver. Plus then apparently if you contact them and ask them to cancel, they monitor those calls and text and bust you for that.
> 
> But again, anyone who thinks the driver is wrong and should drive to pick them up is not very smart and does deserve to keep driving for losses.


And that is the point of bonus.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Apparently there's a lot of Lyft employees in this forum. Drivers don't waste your breath!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

autofill said:


> Apparently there's a lot of Lyft employees in this forum. Drivers don't waste your breath!


Says the Newbie who has been on this site a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

That is another thing I really hate, when you speak out about other drivers screwing the system all of a sudden you work for Lyft or Uber. What kind of thinking is that? Seriously?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I see your point, but I think the longer pings are because there aren't as many lyft drivers out in the area. Lyft also suffers when the pings are long as they don't get the good pax ratings overall because lyft pax have to wait longer.

In my market, people say that they wait less time for lyft than for uber because we have an oversaturated market.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> That is another thing I really hate, when you speak out about other drivers screwing the system all of a sudden you work for Lyft or Uber. What kind of thinking is that? Seriously?


Right. Some of us like to use the system to - ya know - MAKE MONEY.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Can anyone name one "independent contractor" job where you *must* accept a job offer and not know whether the payout is profitable or not?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Who cares what they think.


They probably think 'still quicker than a taxi'



UberLou said:


> If you don't want to drive 20 minutes to pick up a customer don't it is your right, but the minute you accept a job and purposely not complete it making the rider cancel you have become a crooked business owner.


Well, there's a good argument to be had that if Lyft (and Uber) truly are just tech companies that give you leads, then until we know ALL facts (including destination) we are free.to decide what to take and what not to take. Also, personally I usually don't even get a chance to see distance as I reactively hit it righr away.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> What they should honestly do is if it is over a certain amount of time and they want to wait, it says they have to pay for the mileage to them. I bet they would reconsider.


I question the whole paradigm where drivers don't get paid to drive to pax. Just because that's the way it's been doesn't mean it's the best way. A lot of other service company models have a distance charge or a large flat rate that covers driving to the location.

I say drop rates by about 20% but start the meter at the time of the ping. Better to get $16 for 20 total miles than $10 for 10 miles with the pax in the car.

On the screen show the pax the approximate time and distance of the driver assigned that they will be paying. Then only allow one minute for pax to cancel at no charge. That way pax pays for all time and mileage of the driver. Let them decide if they want the driver bad enough to pay to come get them.

If it's a short trip, maybe they won't want to pay someone for 20 minutes to get them first. They can wait for a closer car. In a traffic jammed time, drivers would get paid for the 30 minutes it takes to get to a pax only wanting to go down the street for coffee.

If it's busy and the drivers keep driving out of the city, let the pax pay them to come back that way. If there are no pings far away, let the drivers decide if they want to drive back dead a little to get pings.

In this way, the driver is getting paid to drive no matter what. Put the decision of the full trip cost on the pax. It reduces some of the driver's worry about long vs. short rides and whether to accept certain pings far away.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I really hate the argument, "The Customer Should Know". I think that is the biggest cop out in our business. They are utilizing a service, in there mind they are summoning a driver. They are not going to sit down with a freaking calculator and say "How can I make this a profitable ride for the driver!". Why would you expect them to know anything about how we make money? It's none of their business. You could say the same thing for someone who walks into a fast food restaurant and buys something off the dollar menu. Do you think the person running the cash register expects you to know that the owner of said restaurant makes no profit on what you order so you shouldn't order it??
> 
> The "Customer Should Know" that is some of the biggest BS I have ever read on this site. I bet I could take anything you buy in your normal life and any service you use and show you how you are "screwing" the business or person you are utilizing.
> 
> If you don't want to drive 20 minutes to pick up a customer don't it is your right, but the minute you accept a job and purposely not complete it making the rider cancel you have become a crooked business owner.


Well one thing the pax should know is that you get what you pay for.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

FormerDriver said:


> Account Update
> 
> We take passenger cancellations seriously. We've noticed that you've continued to avoid driving directly to your passengers.
> 
> ...


No, but I've gotten warnings about that. I would just email themand state it is very unreasonable to have to drive over 10minute to a pickup. You have to do it several times before getting a canned response.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

It's never ever a good choice to accept far away request. Lyft's passenger cancellation policy is a flaw for all drivers who do accept far away request. 

Lyft's passenger cancellation policy:
The cancellation fee will only be applied to you if the following conditions have been met:
1. At least 5 minutes have passed since they made the request.
2. You're on track to arrive "within" 5 minutes of the original ETA.

The flaw is the number 2 requirement. Let's say a driver accepted a request that's 18 minutes away, this mean the passenger can cancel at anytime up until the driver is 5 minutes away from ETA. That's 13 minutes of driving for free and you know it's a fact that Lyft passenger have a much higher rate of cancelling on drivers than on Uber.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

autofill said:


> It's never ever a good choice to accept far away request. Lyft's passenger cancellation policy is a flaw for all drivers who do accept far away request.
> 
> Lyft's passenger cancellation policy:
> The cancellation fee will only be applied to you if the following conditions have been met:
> ...


I do not believe people are driving towards the riders, nor trying to collect a fee. They are accepting to just screw their acceptance rate, and either staying put or driving against the direction of the rider, so they cancel. Which of course will not be within the 5 minute ETA, hence no cancellation fee. But the intent of this thread is not to get cancellation fees, and not to drive towards rider to pick them up.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

autofill said:


> It's never ever a good choice to accept far away request. Lyft's passenger cancellation policy is a flaw for all drivers who do accept far away request.
> 
> Lyft's passenger cancellation policy:
> The cancellation fee will only be applied to you if the following conditions have been met:
> ...


Someone doesn't know what "original ETA" means.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

autofill said:


> The flaw is the number 2 requirement. Let's say a driver accepted a request that's 18 minutes away, this mean the passenger can cancel at anytime up until the driver is 5 minutes away from ETA. That's 13 minutes of driving for free and you know it's a fact that Lyft passenger have a much higher rate of cancelling on drivers than on Uber.


That's not how it works. What it means is that as long as the driver isn't more than five minutes late after five minutes have passed. So if the request is 7 minutes away, and five minutes later the driver is still 6 minutes away, the cancellation fee won't apply. If they are 3 minutes away, it will.
Note this goes by Lyft's time, which seems to account for historical data on normal traffic -- so if there's heavy traffic that causes you to be delayed, sucks to be you.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

OP .. I feel ZERO sympathy for you...want to know why?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am-not-proud-of-it-but-some-drivers-are-just-stuck-on-stupid.77773/


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Be strategic. Have a second device to watch the PAX side.
> 
> You'll figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 39544


Stupid question. Do I need to create a 2nd account to watch the pax side?...I have 2 devices but when I switch to driver mode on one, they both switch over.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, you do...You can create one with a Google voice #, don't add a credit card. They will trace the card and deactivate the account if they think you're using it for the free rides or other more nefarious purposes...


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> That's not how it works. What it means is that as long as the driver isn't more than five minutes late after five minutes have passed. So if the request is 7 minutes away, and five minutes later the driver is still 6 minutes away, the cancellation fee won't apply. If they are 3 minutes away, it will.
> Note this goes by Lyft's time, which seems to account for historical data on normal traffic -- so if there's heavy traffic that causes you to be delayed, sucks to be you.


I'm pretty sure that's how it works. You will never get cancellation fee if passenger cancel if you are not 5 minutes away from original ETA.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Yes, you do...You can create one with a Google voice #, don't add a credit card. They will trace the card and deactivate the account if they think you're using it for the free rides or other more nefarious purposes...


Thanks & nice numbers you put up.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

FuzzyWuzzy said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> And then you lower your acceptance rate, risk de-activation, blow your hourly guarantees
> for the night and your chances of hitting the Power Driver Bonus for the week.


Well, how do you want to do this thing? Do you want to stress about making sure you don't log out, and stress about people cancelling, and how it dings your acceptance rating? You want to make money, and these companies know how to keep some people going. It's like when you're playing Bingo, just 1 more letter........, just one more coin and one more pull of the lever at the casino. I used to get all worked up about promotions, and surges, and bonuses too. I stopped caring for the most part about week 3? or maybe it was week 2? As long as I get my cut from my fares for my time I'm happy. Don't let Doober, and Shift, or whoever else enslave you.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerDriver said:


> &%[email protected]!* you lyft! How about not &%[email protected]!*ing giving me pings that are 20-30 mins away. Its not that difficult to write that into your code.


I've told Uber the same thing when they threaten me. If the surge rate is a ratio of requests to available drivers in a geographical area. And I was the closest vehicle, then obviously there were ZERO drivers available and it should be an automatic surge fare. I'm not driving 20-30 minutes for base rate fare!

The surge algorithm can be fixed
Our Rates can be increased

Then customers get better service, duh!
If only these "technology app" companies were good at running a business. Hopefully their brand name looses value in these lawsuits, Kalamazoo shooter, and countless sexual assaults; and they sell out to a new company with improved policies.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I really hate the argument, "The Customer Should Know". I think that is the biggest cop out in our business. They are utilizing a service, in there mind they are summoning a driver. They are not going to sit down with a freaking calculator and say "How can I make this a profitable ride for the driver!". Why would you expect them to know anything about how we make money? It's none of their business. You could say the same thing for someone who walks into a fast food restaurant and buys something off the dollar menu. Do you think the person running the cash register expects you to know that the owner of said restaurant makes no profit on what you order so you shouldn't order it??
> 
> The "Customer Should Know" that is some of the biggest BS I have ever read on this site. I bet I could take anything you buy in your normal life and any service you use and show you how you are "screwing" the business or person you are utilizing.


I agree if we _were_ employed, but isn't it out job as "independent contractors" to educate our clients? If Uber doesn't what to be an employer, then I am the business owner. And educating my riders about minimum fares and tips is the only way to make this profitable.

And the "get a real job" arguments don't apply to some of us part-time drivers trying to supplement our disability, or already have low paying full time jobs.

We know the ride sharing business model doesn't work for drivers. We either fight back with bad service and under rating riders
Or try educating the PAX and guilt them into tipping better.

I'm going to run an educational slide show on a media player in my vehicle for a while. I already know 75% of the members here are going to laugh, hate, say how unprofessional it looks, or give rational reasons it won't work. But $42 TAC deduction is worth the test. If it bombs, hopefully I'll get enough tips to make my $42 back. But if it succeeds, it could be a tool others implement. Still I'm going to get mocked pretty bad in the beginning I know this is coming.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree if we _were_ employed, but isn't it out job as "independent contractors" to educate our clients? If Uber doesn't what to be an employer, then I am the business owner. And educating my riders about minimum fares and tips is the only way to make this profitable.
> 
> And the "get a real job" arguments don't apply to some of us part-time drivers trying to supplement our disability, or already have low paying full time jobs.
> 
> ...


Taxis have the rates posted on the outside of doors. maybe we can have signs inside now, welcome to ____________ since you didn't cancel you are now being charged, the minimum fare.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

So Lyft has NSA like snooping agents listening to your phone call between a client? Trust me Lyft nor Uber are listening to a phone call between driver and client. Most likely you pissed of the rider and they complained to Lyft. Customers do not care at all if it is financially awesome for drivers. If you are trying to get your incentive than do not cry about what you have to do to get them. You deserved to be fired. Trying to Game a job never works in the end.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I say drop rates by about 20% but start the meter at the time of the ping.


The rates are too low as it is. If they dropped rates another twenty per-cent, I would never take another UberX or Lyft ping, even one that was in front of me.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

I got a warning email earlier for calling customers and asking them to cancel to find a closer driver on a very long pick ups. So I've adjusted my driving strategy.
I initially joined thinking will do a little driving, earn a little extra income while only taking rides if they make sense. Before I would ignore pings that were far away as I would not care very much about my acceptance rate. Lyft probably noticed that I am often the only driver in the large 15-20 minute area in the suburbs and started sending me guaranteed hours.

For the weeks when I am guaranteed hours I drive only guaranteed hours and take every request - this is why Lyft has guaranteed hours - to have drivers available to always take a request.
I would not log in outside of guaranteed hours since I do not want to take far requests when they are not guaranteed and ignoring requests will push my acceptance rate bellow 90% so I will not get paid for the guaranteed hours.

If Lyft stops sending me guaranteed hours I will simply ignore all far requests as acceptance rate will not matter, but I would never try to screw passenger by taking a request and driving in opposite direction. I always imagine myself in the place of the passenger - maybe they are in the hurry to get somewhere.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree if we _were_ employed, but isn't it out job as "independent contractors" to educate our clients? If Uber doesn't what to be an employer, then I am the business owner. And educating my riders about minimum fares and tips is the only way to make this profitable.
> 
> And the "get a real job" arguments don't apply to some of us part-time drivers trying to supplement our disability, or already have low paying full time jobs.
> 
> ...


Yes this is a business and yes when it comes to Tipping we should educate our customers but I do not agree with "Educating" them on short trips. That does not make sense, do you really thing they will stop using Uber/Lyft for short trips? Some people do not have cars, they need rides even if it is only 2 miles down the road. Educate them on something valuable like tipping, being on the curb upon arrival, not trying to overload a car. Not only use this service if you are going 10+ miles.

And when I say educate them on tipping I do not mean guilt them into tipping by telling them its the only way we make profit. Teaching them that it is not included in the fare and that tipping is appreciated.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

nononsense said:


> I got a warning email earlier for calling customers and asking them to cancel to find a closer driver on a very long pick ups. So I've adjusted my driving strategy.
> I initially joined thinking will do a little driving, earn a little extra income while only taking rides if they make sense. Before I would ignore pings that were far away as I would not care very much about my acceptance rate. Lyft probably noticed that I am often the only driver in the large 15-20 minute area in the suburbs and started sending me guaranteed hours.
> 
> For the weeks when I am guaranteed hours I drive only guaranteed hours and take every request - this is why Lyft has guaranteed hours - to have drivers available to always take a request.
> ...


You are doing it right. Brilliant


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> You are doing it right. Brilliant


Ya man.

One more honest trick to share with those doing guaranteed hours. If you already completed mandatory 1 trip per hour and were online for required 50 minutes then log off for the next 10 minutes until top of the next hour. No point to do extra work or risk a long pick up that will count towards current hour, but between 20 minute pick up, wait for pax and drive to the destination might not end until after next hour. Thus you might be missing a guaranteed hour all together as you will complete 0 trips in that hour.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> So Lyft has NSA like snooping agents listening to your phone call between a client? Trust me Lyft nor Uber are listening to a phone call between driver and client. Most likely you pissed of the rider and they complained to Lyft. Customers do not care at all if it is financially awesome for drivers. If you are trying to get your incentive than do not cry about what you have to do to get them. You deserved to be fired. Trying to Game a job never works in the end.


 I text them my talkatone # to call me to verify the Ride. This way u/l cant monitor my call..Try it


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Well one thing the pax should know is that you get what you pay for.


They pay Wal-Mart prices and expect luxury service.


----------

